# What is the age of your boat?



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

What is the age of your boat?


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

2007 Gemini 105Mc 
2007 9.5 ft Apex Dinghy
2007 Heritage Alpha kayak
2007 Ocean Malibu kayak
2006 10.2 ft V bottom home built dinghy
2005 Crownline 205CR Express Cruiser 
Just over 100 feet of boats.


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

current rig 29yrs,mako34,old sloop in the1970s she was 62yrs


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

6-10 years; 2001


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

31st July 2006 for mine.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

1984 Ontario 32, with most major system new or upgraded in 2006-07.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Mine is a 1987 Tayana.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

1988 Pearson 33.


----------



## 1970Columbia34 (Aug 24, 2006)

1970 Columbia 34


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

1985 Jeanneau Arcadia


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

1984 Catalina 30 (30 ft)
1993 Hobie Wave (14 ft)
1997 IRS Inflatable dinghy (10 ft)
2007 Inflatable kayak (12 ft)
2007 Inflatable kayak (12 ft)
Looking for another Laser.. Would fit nicely on the trailer between the hulls on the Wave...

So, for me, 58 feet of boat!


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*1979 Pearson 10M, one of the last....*

Hull #228.

DrB


----------



## frontera (Nov 28, 2006)

1982 Chimay75 ( not the beer -allthough I might get me a one...)


----------



## Lion35 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang! I geuss it's pretty bad when the survey stops at 20 years or older, that's only 1987!  

1959 Cheoy Lee, Lion

She's 50 next year.


----------



## scolil (Mar 9, 2007)

1969 (I think) MacGregor or Venture 24
been in the family for at least 15 of those years
don't know the year on the super snark


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Both boats are over 30 yrs old. The little 1976 Venture 21 and Oh Joy is 47 yrs old, built in 1961.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

30 yrs and getting younger every weekend


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

20 years, 1988 Brewer. Three months into major refit, splash date better be soon or I might be singlehanding.

John


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My venture 25 is a 1980
The Cal 30 was a 1965
the first venture was 1973
the Sunfish was 1970


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

1971 Allied Chance


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Old enough to know better to old to care...


----------



## wfahey (Mar 26, 2008)

24 -- but looks good for her age.


----------



## sanjuanderer (Jan 5, 2007)

Jeesus, Thanks for the complex guys.
1976 san juan 24


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Paloma is a 29 years young, second-generation, Bristol 29.9 beauty with all systems upgraded - new thru-hulls/valves, standing rigging, mainsail (those of you who read the Seamanship threads will know why the new main) and lots more.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

1984 Merit 25. New to me boat will hit the water this month. Can't wait.


----------



## Harvester (Mar 1, 2008)

29 years old... (little by little approaching the prime of life)


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Can my boat get social security checks yet?


----------



## dakuehn (Aug 21, 2006)

New to me, but rolled off the S2 line in Dec 1982 (ah the good ole days of Reagan administration)


----------



## petegingras (Mar 29, 2007)

2006 Hunter


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Coronet Elvstrom 38 built in 1977. Still the best!


----------



## wantokex (Feb 29, 2008)

1972 Gulfstar classic plastic!!!! 

as the capt says at the moment "the mess"

-Wantok


----------



## CapnSantiago (Jul 17, 2007)

1982 Islander Bahama 30...25 years young...


----------



## CS271409 (Mar 1, 2006)

Three Boats, none less than 25 years

CS27 1978
Laser (#1) - Low 5 digit sail number - mid 70's?
Laser (#2) - Mid 5 digit sail number - late 70's?

Fortunately, boats don't age like cars (or people) do.


----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)

1981 37' Hunter cutter.


----------



## hokie81 (Jun 18, 2006)

*1987 S2 35 C*

Just got her in October 2007, moved her from FL to AL.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

1981 Islander Freeport 36...27 years old.


----------



## radly53 (Dec 25, 2006)

1977 Bristol 29.9 31 years old, but last spring I was asked if she was new. Gotta love the classic plastic.


----------



## TIKI TIME (Mar 22, 2006)

1986 C&C 33 MkII. 22 years old


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

1978 North Sea 33 Pilothouse Cutter (Tawain-built by Ta Chiao)


----------



## sgkuhner (May 5, 2002)

A 1975 Valiant 40. But, after 41,000 miles, we did a complete $200,000+ refit in 1998.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

1972 Hallberg-Rassy 35. She'll outlive all of us with proper care.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

1984 S2 8.6....... _*Moon Shine*_


----------



## CosmosMariner (Dec 21, 2006)

1987 Watkins 25' ordered at Atlanta, GA boat show Jan '87, built Jan '87 delivered Mar '87. Also 2004 9.5 Avon RU.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

1981 Hartley TS18 professionally-built in good ol' plywood.


----------



## Sojo (Apr 21, 2006)

1995 - Tartan 4600 .....Still like new!


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

'77 Nor Sea 27


----------



## Andyman (Jul 20, 2007)

1972 Aquarius 23. My first sailboat so far.....


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

1968 Bristol 27...second oldest on the thread! With a 6hp Johnson from mid-80's!

my other boats:

2004 8' puffin dinghy
2001 7'6" riot dominatrix
2001 8'1/2" PS hellbender
2000 8'2" necky blunt
1999 8'2" riot glide
1998 8' plywood pram
1995 8' zodiac raft
1988 11'6" new wave screamin' meanie
1982 8'8" new wave jet

10 boats but only 103'1/2" total. Yeah!


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

1987 Pearson 27'. Most folks have trouble believing it is 21 years old. Old enough to send to the liquor store


----------



## FishSticks (Nov 16, 2007)

1939 started
1951 launched
1962 I bought her
2008 I still have her


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

*SoulMates*

SoulMates is 2001 Jeanneau DS 40 that was launched in 2003 
she is being prepared for some extensive cruising starting in may of 2008 - like 25 days 
chuck and svsoulmates 
ki4sry


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

*They don't build them like they used to....*

1975 Formosa 41. Built back when fiberglass was cheap! I have enough glass on board to make a dozen benacatohunters.  Of course I could use an extra acre or two of sail area......

MedSailor


----------



## Cesco (Sep 6, 2007)

My Storebro Royal 33' was built in 1981...40th of 61 and when you abrade the shade of time on something sheer quality surfaces...can't even compare to a five years budget build!


----------



## proflyer (Aug 13, 2007)

My CS 36 was built in 1983, fresh water first 10 years and still in beautiful condition


----------



## ardoin (Mar 8, 2008)

11 years old and many more years to go.


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

(1) 1977 Tartan 37
(1) 1984 Islands 15' sailboat
(1) 2004 Cape Horn 17' center console 
(1) 2006 home-made, stitch & glue Dudley Dix dinghy 8'
(1) 1988 Old Town canoe 16'
(2) 2002 Perception Carolina ocean kayaks 14'
(1) 1984 Perception Mirage river kayak 12'
(1) 1985 Inflatable dink 8'

I think that's it. My wife gives me a hard time about the "fleet"


----------



## donrr1 (Oct 25, 2002)

!968 Morgan 41 ketch/cutter, 4'3" board up, 9' board down, full keel, 19500 lbs. dry weight, 9500 lbs. ballast, 1.69 capsize ratio, PHRF 145

CCA Racer/Cruiser

Only ketch I know of in this model

Charley Morgan design


----------



## Scubajeep (Nov 13, 2007)

1996 Hunter 23.5 (Hoping to put in the water within two weeks.)
1980 Hobie 18 (Yep its a Beachcat but its still a sailboat)

Todd H
Thibodaux LA 70301


----------



## Duke 7184 (Mar 12, 2006)

1982 Morgan 321: The perfect boat or me.


----------



## Melbournian (May 8, 2008)

1998 Catalina 36 Mk11. 
Bought her in 2007. We love every minute of it!


----------



## cnc33voodoo (May 15, 2008)

1976 c&c 33 mk1 custom tall rig.older than me.
just finished a refit and put her in the water last week after killing myself working on her for the last six months.
this weekend i will be sailing her for the first time.right now im at work and the minutes seem like hours.
im actually contemplating putting my finger down my throat so i can go home early.lol.


----------



## Dmarina (May 2, 2008)

*What is the age of your Boat?*

I have a question regarding this question - how do you establish the age of a boat? We purchased our hull and deck in 1976. The only water it has seen is when it rains or get a washing. We are hoping it will see the Pacific Ocean SOON. So, how old is our boat? Thanks for any answer.


----------



## Danny33 (Nov 21, 2007)

1979 RoughWater 33


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

1969 Columbia 22....Dinosaurs and woolly mammoths(me)are older....


----------



## dcherau (Feb 28, 2008)

1993 Nimble Kodiak, yawl rigged, 26 foot LOA, 2'-10" shoal draft


----------



## Haguesail (Nov 23, 2006)

1979 Baltic 37


----------



## tjaldur (Mar 1, 2008)

My ship was built in 1935. I will never be able to outlive the ship, even if I get the same care and maintenance.


----------



## mallo (Mar 21, 2007)

Our sailing boat was launched for the first time in 1939, she is a one off, bilge keel and has a lot of the original equipment (spars, layout below, fittings) she is a lot of fun and very comfortable. The original designer and part builder, built three, the first in the mid twenties, out of wood 25ish ft long, she is currently in a floating museum (the fixings are getting a bit questionable) then ours in the late thirties 48ft long and then the third in the sixties, 50ft long.
The first two are in the UK, the third is on the west coast America (having been sailed to Australia and back to the USA) the second two out of steel.
Sorry can’t seem to post a photo


----------



## sailondreams (May 19, 2008)

*Only young still*

Our baby was 'born' in 1974, so she's not really a lovely vintage lady like some of the posts. She is an Ericson 39, originally registered in the US, sailed around the world twice by the original owners, then sold in Aus when health issues forced them to return to US. Their loss was our gain, and we love sailing her and living aboard.

Mostly still original inside, with the odd addition (a pantry and a small locker) and some white paint (lots of dark timber inside originally, and painted some bulkheads white to lighten her up)

Still have one sail with Ericson logo on it, even though we've owned her for 8 years now. Speaks volumes for finding a good sailmaker! Have some minor problems with US fittings/nuts & bolts in Aus and had to change 110V power to 240


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

1977 Pearson 365 Ketch Hull # 110.


----------



## TomandKarens34 (Dec 4, 2007)

Huh? Thought I posted on this thread. Oh well, 

1975 O'Day 25 currenly active
1979 Irwin Citation 34 under re-construction.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

KAHOLEE is a 1960 Pearson Triton, hull #158. She is 48 as of this writing and it was love at first sight.


----------



## Marunio (Nov 30, 2007)

1983 C&c24


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

Sold my 2000 34', currently sail a 1986 17' (and a 1964 17' before her) and am presently looking at a 1960 28'.

Like Merlin I am moving backwards in time. ;-)

Say Kaholee - the 1960 I'm considering is a Triton yawl! Small world.

PS - several members of the Wooden Boat forum conside the Triton "an Honorary Wooden Boat". I like that.


----------



## LarryMc (Jul 25, 2008)

My own little navy fleet, all sail:
1976 El Toro (8 feet)
1978 El Toro (8 feet)
1997 Europe Dinghy (11 feet)
1993 Byte (12 feet)
1980 Laser (14 feet)
1982 Laser (14 feet)
1987 Laser II (14.5 feet)
2001 29er (14.5 feet)
1978 Fireball (16 feet)
1978 Cal 34 MkIII (34 feet)

3 kids, 15 years of Junior Programs (volunteer/instructor/director/parent), an inability to jettison boats, 148 feet of sailboat(s)

the kayak, canoe and windsurfers would run me >200 feet total

I haven't put it all together like this for awhile...I think I may need help


----------



## dmalar (Aug 4, 2008)

I've got a 1980 Petit Prince ketch

dave.
The Self-Made Sailor


----------



## Spiritman (Jan 10, 2008)

1976 Cal 34 MK III


----------



## DBartilson (Mar 8, 2005)

1978 Bombay Clipper 31'


----------



## SailorAmy (Aug 12, 2008)

Hughes 31'8 
1981

I know they have a bad rap but Rafiki is an amazing boat. She's perfect and original condition! Even has original upholstery. 

 (besides the rotten OMC saildrive that you have to perform a ritual- boil an eye of newt and sacrifice a chicken- every time you start her up...but then she runs beautifully) 

Bought her last year...first boat.

Amy
s/v Rafiki


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Launched in 1998, and I purchased her in 2002


----------



## micron777 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Cute*



Andyman said:


> 1972 Aquarius 23. My first sailboat so far.....


Andyman: Hansome little boat, man!!


----------



## Mc51 (Mar 10, 2007)

My Cal25 was built in 71


----------



## kai34 (Jul 16, 2008)

1992 Laser


----------



## Climbnsail (Jan 4, 2008)

1977 oday 27
1986 USY 17
1984 Force 5

Want to buy one?


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

1986 Beneteau (Liberty Cup Edition!).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My boat is 36 years old. Thats kinda cool since its 36feet too.


----------



## kimbersleep (Jun 11, 2008)

1976 Oday 27


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

1975 Irwin 33 ft sloop


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

1981 S2 7.3
1985 Hunter 31


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

Built between 1968-1972, launched 1972. Designed in 1949 by William Atkin for author E.B.White but never built, plans were later sold as "Captain Cicero a 29' 10" Knockabout". I received this information from Pat Atkin, widow of the son of the designer John Atkin. 
Atkin & Co. - Captain Cicero 
Flickr: Zee-Miesha's Photostream


----------



## gc1111 (May 13, 2004)

1972 Allied Mistress 39


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

1970Columbia34 said:


> 1970 Columbia 34


Never would have guessed! lol [grin] [/grin]:laugher


----------



## rayncyn51 (Aug 8, 2008)

She's just a tad younger than my kids.


----------



## svOhJoy (Nov 20, 2008)

Mason 44, launched 1988


----------



## orientalnc2010 (Oct 4, 2007)

Pacific Seacraft 31, 07 launching spring 09


----------



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

1969 Bristol 22... I think it did some bad LSD at Wooldstock


----------



## CatfishSoup (Nov 23, 2008)

1924 and still floating


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

oday daysailer II 1979


----------



## plimsoll (May 13, 2008)

Launched 1905, survived two world wars and sailed as a commercial vessel until -98. Now retired as a Sailing yacht.


----------



## brianbourgeois (Jul 18, 2006)

1977 douglas 32 custom refit and rebuild ongoing since 05
she will be new again by 2012!!


----------



## oceansoul63 (Dec 29, 2008)

I was pleasantly surprised to see that overwhelmingly, the 20+ year-old boats are the majority.

Mine is a 1972 Bristol 34.


----------



## bmwdad43 (Dec 2, 2008)

1975 Chrysler C22


----------



## wolfshead13 (Nov 4, 2008)

1972 Hughes 25


----------



## jingles (Dec 6, 2006)

1985 nantucket islander 38


----------



## donhaller (Dec 19, 2008)

1973 C&C 25 MkI


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

1985 Endeavour 42


----------



## bobd43769 (Nov 18, 2008)

2004 C&c 121


----------



## ssneade (Nov 30, 2008)

"66 columbia contender. she's old and slow, but sweet.


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

78 ct48

With that many over 20 I think the range should be modified
21-25
26-30
31-35
36-40
over 40


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

1978 Prout Quasar. Bought it out of Venezuela in 2000, gutted it and did a complete refit. Love it! We rebuilt her to our needs and wants so it couldn't be a better boat for us


----------



## Fodder (Aug 17, 2008)

1978 Islander 28
My first boat and first season ahead. 107 days to launch...not that I'm counting.


----------



## Sinuous (Sep 14, 2008)

1968 Soverel, one year younger than me...


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow! Look at those statistics! Most respondents have boats older than 20 years. Hard to believe. I thought we were in the minority with a boat that's 31 years old.


----------



## kgs113 (Dec 10, 2003)

1970 Cal 25


----------



## Moonfish22 (Jan 29, 2009)

1962 Columbia 29' and a 1974 Ericson 32'


----------



## sailstoo (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmmm...Let's see, a new Tartan 34 @ $250,000 or a used freshwater C&C 34 (in the water for five months/year) in great shape with new sails/running rigging/self-tailers and perfect bottom for aboug $50k????


----------



## lynger1 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi mine is 1992 sloop grp just sold my moter sailer(1978) and bought this one
getting yonger and next year upgrade to a bit bigger to cruise around


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

SV Skipjack.....cutter built in 1932.....76 years old


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

Kjango
How about some more pics /info.
She looks to be in incredible shape!


----------



## alwheeler98 (Oct 6, 2008)

1968 Ericson, 41 years old


----------



## easygoing (Aug 9, 2008)

1968 Hughes 38',being total refit at present. On the hard and back in water December 09 0r January 10.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Mine is a 1983 H340


----------



## 224 (Mar 8, 2008)

1


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

1994 Nimble Express Sloop. designed by ted brewer for Harold Zigmund. the only one of this model built. harold told me he never begrudged a boat anything, and he put everything on it he wanted! i got it from him in 2003. it has been in lake superior since the shake down cruise in FL in 1994.


----------



## SeaWolf (Feb 2, 2009)

1979 Prout Quasar Catamaran. Did a complete refit from 2001 to 2008 and are in the process of having her re-certified by the Coast Guard.

Am quite surprised by the poll... almost 80% of the boats are 20 or more years old. Anyone care to guess why?

Loree
Aboard SeaWolf
www.CruisersLife.com


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

*total refit*

my boat is a William Atkin's design, designed in 1949 (Atkin & Co. - Captain Cicero) and built in 1968-72. The interior and everything for that matter is pretty sparse and has been that way it's entire life. This summer I moved off the boat into a house with woodshop for 4 months so I can do a complete refit. Redesign of galley, main cabin and foreward cabin, new hatches, lifeline stantions, ugraded electrical (4 deep cycle marine and a d-8), additional lighting, all LED, wind vane, adding two speed winches, etc....as well as dressing the old girl up a bit. My final goal is to have her ready for extended cruising for two anywhere. You can live on a boat, but not be ready for sailing or go sailing but not be set up to live on comfortably, I want both.


----------



## hillerpd (Jan 29, 2001)

1980


----------



## Skipper Joe (Oct 1, 2007)

1977 Orion S&S 35. She needs some work. But, then so do I.


----------



## Undine (Jan 26, 2008)

1974 Morgan 33 OI
1982 Commodore 26
1980 Siren 17


----------



## JungleJim (May 16, 2009)

1996 Mandarin - excellent year! Blaine Seely 1979 designed Motor Sailor, built in Hong Kong.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Um, you dont have less than 1 year old! 

2008 Beneteau 343
S/V Jendai

Bought it in December 2008, delivery in February 2009


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't like these categories- almost all boats are more than 20 years old, the question is how much older? Boats easily last over 100 years if well maintained, and they've been making boats for almost as long as people have been on earth! Having 20 years as the maximum category is crazy.

My boat is a 1974 (35 years old) Catalina 22. My dads boat is almost 80 years old!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

1976 formosa yankee clipper and 1979 ericson 35mII


----------



## sarafinadh (Jun 16, 2009)

1967 Cal Flush Deck

Interesting to see how well appreciated the *older ladies* are around here!


----------



## nordr (Aug 28, 2009)

Same age as me—28!


----------



## sailstoo (Aug 4, 2008)

sarafinadh said:


> 1967 Cal Flush Deck
> 
> Interesting to see how well appreciated the *older ladies* are around here!


As an "older gentleman" I always appreciate the older ladies.


----------



## dieselboy (Aug 29, 2009)

1970 Jensen Cal 29'


----------



## ROSA (Oct 22, 2009)

1977 William Atkin, 35 ' Cutter, cold molded, strip planked.


----------



## Maverick1958 (Nov 30, 2009)

1975 Helsen 22, in restoration for spring. NEW EVERYTHING but hull and mast.

Maverick


----------



## lizardheadone (Oct 9, 2007)

1974 Hallberg Rassy Rasmus that I,ve only worked on, never sailed. 
1973 Catalina 22 that I have actually sailed.
2002 Doug Hylan designed 13 ft. peapod (homebuilt)
Two 2001 McKenzie River Driftboats (homebuilt)


----------



## melodycs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

1989 Canadian Sailcraft - CS30, #4714.

2010 Titan Rib 310, bought it at the Toronto Boat Show


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

1977 Sabre 34 Mk I ... still a young boat.


----------



## cormeum (Aug 17, 2009)

45 years- young, for a woodie.


----------



## captden (Jun 28, 2000)

1981 Vagabond 47


----------



## scraph (Oct 19, 2009)

1981 C&c 32


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Update:
Sailboat: 37 years old
New boat: 33 years old.
Average:35 years old.
Can I divide the age of the boats by the square root of my age? 'Cuz if so you get a more accurate picture of me and my fleet, not that skewing the numbers will make us younger or better looking.


----------



## GentleBreeze (Aug 17, 2006)

Mine is a 1988 Tayana


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Paloma is a 1979 Bristol 29.9 - she's my bluewater warrior princess


----------



## sandspur (Aug 26, 2007)

1970 Pearson 33


----------



## dtpeterson (Mar 2, 2007)

*'73*

1973 Dickerson 36 CC Ketch. An oldie, but a goodie!

Happy Wintering.

Dana


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I wish I understood the results of the poll. The oldies are beating out everyone else. Is cost a function of age? Is it that newer designs are poor, or unattractive?


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

Well, consider that fiberglass boats have been on the market for about 50 years, and that there were probably a lot more boats built in the late 1960's and early 1970's than have been built since the 1980's (due to the cost of oil, from which the plastic if glass-fiber-reinforced plastic comes from, and due to the luxury tax that killed the boat building industry, and other factors). 

So one explanation for the poll results is that there are simply a lot more older boats out there than newer boats.


----------



## tsdenney (May 28, 2009)

Ours is a 1984 Beneteau First 32


----------



## cormeum (Aug 17, 2009)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Is cost a function of age? Is it that newer designs are poor, or unattractive?


Yes.:laugher


----------



## Kallisto (Feb 23, 2010)

1 year old baby Bavaria 51 Cruiser (2009)


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

cormeum said:


> Yes.:laugher


I'm not sure if your comment is sarcastic or not. The reason I asked the question was because I've seen people lambast modern designs online. It led me to consider that newer, isn't always better.

Lots of comments about "canoe bottoms" and performance sacrificed in the name of accomodations, that sort of thing.


----------



## cormeum (Aug 17, 2009)

BubbleheadMd said:


> I'm not sure if your comment is sarcastic or not. The reason I asked the question was because I've seen people lambast modern designs online. It led me to consider that newer, isn't always better.
> 
> Lots of comments about "canoe bottoms" and performance sacrificed in the name of accomodations, that sort of thing.


Joking, but not sarcastic.
Most production makers these days build what will sell the most boats to the most people, not necessarily the best boats for a particular use. Feel free to draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Ah, gotcha. I didn't consider that aspect.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Just bought her in2010


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

My 30 year old Centaur is only half my age and still gets me out there.
If only I was as reliable.
Happy sailing


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

my 35 yr old formosa is getting second life as i repair and replace and set sail on march 1 to points south of sd and to the east of sd. we playin gshare the sail to caribeanh and gulf coast.... primarily caribean.


----------



## thehardaground (Jan 19, 2011)

1971 C&C 27 hull #4


----------



## falconxp (Jan 6, 2011)

1980 Mark 21 sloop in excellent condition with trailer for sale or trade on larger trailer sail or sculling boat. 435 678 3436
value $1750.00.
718n 300 w 
blanding, 
Utah
deliver for expenses.


----------



## wilsonlb (Jul 5, 2005)

1997


----------



## falconxp (Jan 6, 2011)

97 is new for a boat


----------



## capnorv (Jan 6, 2011)

biggest to smallest:
1981 Hardin 45 Voyager
1979 Hans Christian 34T
1973 17" Dual sea kayak
2011 Gig Harbor !0' (on order)
2010 West Marine 81/2' Dirigible
2004 Orca 8' sloop
1972 8' Columbia
I just realized I;ve got too many boats! Thank goodness they're paid for.


----------



## falconxp (Jan 6, 2011)

*age of boat*

had no idea my 30 year old boat was average age for group
boat looks 5 y/o and is 100% user friendly
the best thing about is it is paid for and parts are easy to get since the Mark 21 is a gerneric boat


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

1967 wayfarer islander bahama 24. Survey says still as good as new.


----------



## Spiritofcuttysark (Feb 3, 2011)

*Spirit of Cutty Sark*

Vancouver 27 1976


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

1971 Alberg 30: 40yrs


----------



## HPLou (Feb 25, 2002)

1987 Watkins 29, 24 years and in very good condition.


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

1971 McCurdy Rhodes Seafarer 24 ...so that makes her 40...she still needs alot of work done on her and a new mainsail but nothing too drastic...tough ol' gal she is...


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

1990 Clearwater 35. 21 years old and doing quite well with piecemeal upgrades and regular maintenance over the 15 years we've had her.


----------



## Wildag8r (Sep 4, 2010)

1970 Columbia 34 MK II; New to me 6 mo. ago and starting to look so much better with every passing weekend and Benjamin ; )


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

Mine is a 1991 Catalina 36. I actually would have bought newer, but Catalina obliterated the wonderful forward facing nav station on the 1992+ boats and this is a favorite feature to me. I also think an aft cabin with a door on a 36 is silly.

Mike


----------



## Melbournian (May 8, 2008)

2005 Catalina 42 mark 11 Pullman.


----------



## Seacurves (Aug 1, 2009)

11 years


----------



## RNC725 (Aug 19, 2010)

*1967*

she's a 1967 Cal 30, original A4, runs great


----------



## McMikeJr (Dec 7, 2008)

1963 Spencer 35. In the process of a COMPLETE overhaul with the intention of returning her to awe-inspiring condition by her 50th birthday  .


----------



## n8kraft (Dec 31, 2009)

My Catalina 27 is 38 years young. Built in 1973, she still sails well and wins races. Original Atomic 4, too. I'm 26. It shows what pride in ownership can do for a vessel.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

1969 Coronado 25, as solid as the day she was built. I'd love to get some paint on her though...


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

Our Endeavour is a 79 and is in great shape not many changes from when it was new and only a few minor upgrades but nothing that takes away from the clean clasic look.


----------



## DoubleEnder (Mar 8, 2011)

Our recently purchased Morris Leigh 30 was built in 1981 so .........30 yrs old. 

Our old boat was 31 years old (Morris Frances 26) that we had for 26 years. 

Both are still well kept beautiful boats with many years left in them!


----------



## solman55 (Mar 6, 2010)

My recently purchased boat is a 1980 I like the older boats really if I could have gotten the 1960s alberg I wanted it would be even older. lol The lines are just better.


----------



## GraceOmallyPirateQueen (Apr 7, 2011)

*Buccaneer*

I just bought my 21 foot Buccaneer last year and I am loving it!


----------



## Melbournian (May 8, 2008)

2005 Catalina 42 Pullman. 
1998 Catalina 36 Mark 11 - on the market


----------



## jepomer (Nov 29, 2008)

1988 Capri 22
1978 Cape dory 25


----------



## fsheldon (Aug 23, 2011)

13 years old!!!


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

*another poldie*

Wyndwitch is a Menger Oysterman 23' lod 31 loa built 1984 Babylon NY. 
27 years old
skipjack sloop 
drft 1'8" up. 6' down


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh, why not.. 

Our boat is a custom design 30' auxillary sloop launched into the waters of Sydney Harbour on 15 February 1950... but the mast is only 54 years old.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

1977 Tayana 37


----------



## andrewoliv (Sep 22, 2011)

*Mariner 28*

1979 thirty one years young!


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

1973 Ericson 27.... energizer bunny....


----------



## GulfIslanderEric (Nov 3, 2011)

1968 Gulf Island "Erica". Older than I am.


----------



## richardinhingham (Sep 1, 2006)

1967 Soverel MORC II


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

If you keep your fantasies from becoming too fantastic you will be able to realize your dreams. Which is why instead of standing on the dock lusting after a 60ft schooner I am living on my 30' cutter.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

1995 Catalina 30, restored to better-than-new condition!


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

1977 Rafiki-37 -- love her


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Sailing under 3 captains for 44 years; Bringing joy to many!


----------



## gpwil3847 (Dec 12, 2011)

*1967 Morgan 24*

44 years and on the way back to her prime, also have a 1972 O'Day Mariner (39 years old). and a 4.5 foot one man boat I had in high school in 1973 (38 years old and still holds air!!!) so I suppose that would make 50 feet of boat!


----------



## ismwo (Nov 30, 2010)

1977 c&c 26


----------



## way-happy (Oct 14, 2011)

definitely should have included lots more age ranges over 20.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

1990 Clearwater 35


----------



## mdi (Jan 15, 2009)

1967 Corinthian 41 Tri. One of the first fiberglass production multihull designs built in the U.S. Ted Irwin design, his only multihull design. I have hull #12 of 28 built, last one built 1993. Beam of 24.5' single engine and she will motor turn within her own length. She has a skeg hung rudder. Center Cockpit. She has a draft of 35".

Ketch rigged, both masts have been upgraded and replaced, she is on her second engine, Perkins 104/50 HP, motor cruises at 7kts. She was rewired 3 years ago.

Currently on the hard for painting and upgrades to various systems. Fiberglass in good shape. She was a bit ahead of her time as she was built with Balsa Core which was used above the waterline and on the decks to make her strong and light. She is very similar to a Piver Victress 40 in design, though her amas are asymmetrical, which aid in pointing. 

1936 Chris Craft Cruiser 30' - of the 19 built this is the last one known of. she is currently on the hard for complete rebuild. She has twin Chris Craft straight Eights, 65HP each.


----------



## orientalnc2010 (Oct 4, 2007)

2007- now 5 years old wow, that was fast


----------



## camndon (Nov 25, 2000)

Original owners of '81 Gulfstar 39--painted black in '87.


----------



## Sic Semper Tyrannis (Feb 19, 2012)

My Alberg 35 turns 50 sometime this year.....

And she is awesome!!!


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

My William Atkin design "Captain Cicero" will be turning 40 this spring and is in better shape now than when she was launched (better engine, upgraded rigging, two speed winches, better sails, fiberglass over wood w/poly resin was replaced with fiberglass using epoxy resin, epoxy barrier coat, cabinetry rebuilt, electronics, cooking upgrade, new hatches, very fancy compass w/bronze binnacle and brass compass guard/pedestal , etc...) all make a far better boat than when she was launched. Every part of this boat is incredibly sound all the work I have done has left me with a very good feeling about my boat.


----------



## jmayton (Sep 27, 2010)

1986 Northern 37 Ketch. Built in Canada, first owners in Calif. 2nd owners in Oregon, but they cruised the Carribean for over a decade. We bought her the end of last year and moved her up to New Bern, NC where we are working at getting her and ourselves ready to return to the islands. If there are any other Northern owners, I'd like to get in touch.


----------



## SloopDogg (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm the lucky new companion of a 1973 Viking 33. we just found each other at the end of last summer and we're still getting acquainted. She needs some love but she is a fine vessel! We've named her Lolita


----------



## pft44 (Feb 22, 2012)

1979 csy


----------



## jeffgauvin (Jul 17, 2008)

1979 islander Bahama.


----------



## BreakAwayFL (Sep 20, 2010)

She's 42 years old and looking younger every day!


----------



## Miles Walker (May 1, 2006)

Our 1986 Pearson 36 Mk II is still going strong at 26 years old!


----------



## doug1957 (Dec 13, 2011)

1980 Shannon 28. 32 years old.


----------



## jennsea (Dec 8, 2011)

*1972 ferro cement cutter*

So, short answer&#8230; 39-40


----------



## bbonifaci (Jun 22, 2007)

34 years - 1978 Gulfstar 37


----------



## bobnpaula (Nov 17, 2008)

1997 Caliber 35LRC


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Four years older than when I first replied to this thread.


----------



## CruiseICW (Jul 24, 2011)

_Saga_ turns 50 this year, and she is as pretty as ever!


----------



## Rubyjean (Apr 8, 2012)

!968 Haida 26 Hull #63. Michael..


----------



## jcboyce (Dec 7, 2011)

My Ericson Independance 31, is 33 & only sank once, (I think), just before I bought it. ending 18 months of trying to by her.


----------



## amyspins (Mar 21, 2011)

My Parkins Herreshoff H-28 is 31 years old - built in 1981
she's been very well kept!


----------



## jcboyce (Dec 7, 2011)

My Ericson Independance 31, is 33 & only sank once, (I think), just before I bought it. ending 18 months of trying to by her.

An addition. She didn't sink because she was ignored, quit the opposite. She sank because the access to the stuffing box was so bad after she sank, 2 surveys mist that the stuffing box hose had probably never been replaced, so since some how they broke the fingers off of the pinion gear in the injection pump. the poeple who were paid to take care of her, & her salted stuffing box sticking, caused the stuffing box hose to twist & it fell apart. But the full cover hid the fact that she was taking on water, But then she was under at 7 AM.
A little less care and someone should have noticed.
I had only seen the base of her fan tail rudder, and had fallen in love 18 months earlier. So while she napped on the bottom. I bid a thousand dallorr for her. Never haven seen her deck, cabin line or interior. IF I didn't tell poeple I dought anyone would know she sank. It just saved me 26,000 on the boat that was not for sail & only 69 were built. I think it was the only heave cruiser Ericson built. 
I would like to point out the need to reveiw your coverage. the former owner had a very good policy, the raised the boat and took it to the yard, (7000) hauled it (5000) pickled the engine, cleaned her out,(?) paid off the bank. 
and took my thousand leaving me three days yard time just enough to repair a few blister, clean her out, Have a structural survey to satisfy insurance company, do a hull inspection find the problem remove the engine, remove the shaft. rebuild the stuffing box, find and replace the stuffing box hose. and launch her.

As a note Some suppliers are selling exhaust hose in the place of stuffing box hose. they are not the same. Stuffing box hose is 4 ply (Nilon I think) while exhaust hose it 2 and may have wire, shich is a hole nother mine feild.
Excuse me I have a Tolly craft & hunter 34.5 waiting for some attention. 
JC Boyce MDR Pacific


----------



## g0twind (Oct 5, 2010)

1974 Paceship (38)


----------



## getwet (Apr 12, 2012)

I have two:
'81 Hobie Cat 16
'87 Hobie Holder

Just happened to pick up two Hobie's.


----------



## Richard61 (Mar 31, 2012)

May 1979 PY26 Pacership Hull number 299


----------



## swansong (Apr 20, 2012)

2000 Swan 48.....a true beauty


----------



## colinflteng (Aug 15, 2010)

1988 CS 40 a slick beauty


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

1966 Morgan Columbia 40...a once and future beauty...just got her...she's had a rough patch of owners lately...she'll be a true "hottie" again after a much-needed makeover....


----------



## brehm62 (Mar 27, 2011)

1980, Southcoast Boats Explorer, hull number 34. The upper deck is apparently based on an International 21 while the lower hull seems to be similar to a Helsen 20.


----------



## heenakapoor (May 29, 2012)

Yacht management from 1984 in India.


----------



## mirage26hull26 (Jun 25, 2012)

35 years old, Mirage 26... still cleaning her up


----------



## boatpad (May 22, 2012)

I built a 8m catmaran for myslef


----------



## maggiemmm (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a 1962 Nipper and just rigged it for the first time in 15 years so my grandchildren can learn to sail. She is still as wonderful as she was when my Dad got her for me for my 15 th birthday present.!


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

Even though my boat is only 40 years old, the rig has peculiarities as designed 75 years ago. A local rigger (used to modern rigs) just couldn't wrap their mind around it.


----------



## terra453 (Sep 6, 2010)

Our boat is a 26' 1980 Nash.


----------



## colinflteng (Aug 15, 2010)

Our boat is a CS 40 built in 1988


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

We just bought a 1908 Fresian skûtsje.


----------



## Coldspyder (May 21, 2012)

We have a 1971 Pearson 26 that we got from a friend, we love it and are in the process of taking sailing classes!


----------



## No Drama (Jun 24, 2011)

1979 Windrush Wildfire


----------



## karlheinz (May 28, 2000)

administrator said:


> What is the age of your boat?


1998 Nimble Kodiak yawl, shoal keel - 36", diesel 18 hp yanmar


----------



## chopperssc (Aug 31, 2012)

`
1977 Islander 28 "Seaweed"
Going on 13 years of ownership, a great boat!


----------



## colinflteng (Aug 15, 2010)

1988 CS 40 Great Canadian built boat 
Fast boat enjoyment to sail for the two of us


----------



## Bacchus258 (Aug 24, 2012)

1980 Watkins 27 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xymotic (Mar 4, 2005)

tjaldur said:


> My ship was built in 1935. I will never be able to outlive the ship, even if I get the same care and maintenance.





mallo said:


> Our sailing boat was launched for the first time in 1939, she is a one off, bilge keel and has a lot of the original equipment (spars, layout below, fittings) she is a lot of fun and very comfortable. The original designer and part builder, built three, the first in the mid twenties, out of wood 25ish ft long, she is currently in a floating museum (the fixings are getting a bit questionable) then ours in the late thirties 48ft long and then the third in the sixties, 50ft long.
> The first two are in the UK, the third is on the west coast America (having been sailed to Australia and back to the USA) the second two out of steel.
> Sorry can't seem to post a photo


I was reading this thread bemused at all the youngins talking about the age of their adolescent boats. It's about time some adults joined the conversation! 

Oceana, a 36' ketch was made of steel in Holland in 1938. 74 years young!
She used to be owned by guy Williams (Zorro, Lost in space) and walt and Roy disney have both sailed aboard her.



















currently on the hard for an extensive refit


----------



## xymotic (Mar 4, 2005)

Sequitur said:


> We just bought a 1908 Fresian skûtsje.


what a cool boat!


----------



## srqsailor (Aug 11, 2012)

1959 Pearson Triton (Hull #2)


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

It would be interesting to take the results of all the polls and figure out how many people actually have a "statistically average boat". Funny thing about statistics is they don't always agree with reality.
Though we have alot of little poles, it might be interesting to have a pole with all sorts of stats, some might be in ratios......it starts to get overly complicated (at least there is a ratio calculator already in existence for some stuff.


----------



## biohead (Dec 18, 2010)

Catalina 27 1980....32 yrs old


----------



## jim murdock (Nov 30, 2012)

Pearson 30, 38 yrs.


----------



## Trilla2 (Jul 26, 2012)

30 Years


----------



## jim murdock (Nov 30, 2012)

38 yrs.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

Our culture/economy/marketing makes people think they need to buy new and new is better. Look at a new production boat (6 figures) and totally lacking the style and grace found in an older boat. Then look at what you can get in an older boat (for <20% of the cost) there is a good chance you will end up with a better boat, especially when you figure in everything you can do with the money you save.


----------



## jim murdock (Nov 30, 2012)

I absolutely agree. The new boats too often look like a stick of butter left out in the sun too long as well as being designed as floating condos, IMHO. The P-30 I just bought has very pleasing lines, good accomodations, sails very well I understand and has a lot of equipment and I paid a small fraction of what a new one would have cost. Good old boat.


----------



## captainmurph (Feb 12, 2009)

In the process of selling my 1979 C&C 24 and buying a 1963 Cal 30.

Murph


----------



## HighFly_27 (Oct 4, 2012)

Currently, Building (46' x 84') Shop Bld. for Boats & Shop Equip. & Moving from Penna. Shop to FL.

42 Years Old, 1st ~ 1970 Islander 37 MS, refitting for sailing this Dec. (2013).

41 Years Old, 2nd ~ 1971 Tradewind 32, major project.. ref. interior, guessing start date of 2014.

23 Years Old, 3rd ~ 1990 Four Wynns 23, like new, 345 hr's., 370 HP, 4 Sale, bring from PA to FL.

I'm 65 YO & Son (Avery III) is 18 = 83 

Our Two Sailboats are 42 & 41 = 83 < Just a irreverent statistic.


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

Pearson Wanderer - 46-47 years


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

Watkins 27 built on the cusp of '80/'81, as it has attributes from both years. So that would be 33 years old; but not all that much of it was in use.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

My boat is only 40 years old but the design is much older....it was a classic design when it was designed in 1936. She is in rough cosmetic shape now but still gets ooohs and ahhhs.
Under sail, she pisses off the people that criticize the design as being obsolete, antiquated, out dated and inefficient......as she leaves them in her wake.
I can't help feeling smug looking at the frustrated faces on the plastic boats behind me.


----------



## avenger79 (Jun 10, 2009)

I can finally respond to this. My boat is 33 years old. 1980 O'Day 19


----------



## Mirelle (Mar 7, 2013)

My boat is 76 - and keeping better than her owner...

Do I win?


----------



## macwester26 (Mar 21, 2013)

A macwester 26foot 1965 to 1967 
Twin bilge keels Slow but steady.....


----------



## sheils (Jan 25, 2012)

1973 Chris Craft Caribbean


----------



## CapnChuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Our Trawler Beach House is 32 years old. Chuck


----------



## PetePearson (Apr 2, 2013)

My Pearson P-30 Cincuenta is 35 years old - Hull #1071 located in Galesville, MD. She was having issues with mold in the fresh water holding tank so I removed it, cleaned it with bleach replaced all lines and rebuilt two gusher foot pumps. so I have clean water. Next issue, I have a Signet Knot Meter that works well when the paddle wheel is clean but has a cracked glass. I would like to replace that glass any suggestions greatly appreciated. Looking for an abandoned Signet knot meter.


----------



## simpsoned (Jun 6, 2006)

78 Newport 30 MKII...you can do the math...


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

I am getting ready to buy a Sea Sprite 23... that was built in 1964


----------



## lupussonic (May 16, 2012)

One hundred and three years old. 42' clinker Zulu from Shetland isles Scotland. Regularly sail lugger in Cornwall 1893. If you like old boats look at kauri built NZ craft, 200+ years and still going.


----------



## JamesSkok (Jun 1, 2007)

My 1977 ERICSON 27 s/v ENCOUNTER allows me to care for HER, fuss over her, love her, be a slave to her affection and pay all the bills for her upkeep AND SHE takes ME along sailing whenever I want for my efforts and shows me a real good time; all in all...that's only fair. I'm twice her age, but I guess that's as good as it gets, eh?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

A better way to collect the same information would have been to ask; "When was your boat built?

2010-2019
2000-2009
1990-1999
1980-1989
1970-1979
1960-1969
1950-1959
1920-1949
 some point in the Holocene period


----------



## Travelnik (May 24, 2013)

I have a 1969 Westerly Nomad.


----------



## tparoxtar (Jun 6, 2013)

1977 Catalina 25. She's not the prettiest girl just yet, but I'm working on that. Motor, sails and rigging are relatively new and that hull is like a tank.


----------



## wolfenzee (Jul 13, 2008)

My boat is actually new construction (keel laid in 1968, launched in 1972) but was designed in 1936, based on much older boats.


----------



## R&R (Jun 15, 2013)

35 yrs young.
1978 Mariner 28


----------



## Mac6464 (May 1, 2013)

1982 Commodore T26


----------



## fred1diver (Aug 17, 2013)

1972 Olympic Dolphin
in god to great shape, a few spider cracks, but that's pretty much all there is wrong on her


----------



## Chas H (Sep 6, 2013)

My Mirage 24 is 37 yrs. old. I am nearly twice the age of my boat.
-CH


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

I have two one is 2 and the other 41 but I could only vote once


----------



## voyageur_131 (Oct 18, 2013)

1976 catalina 22 with swing keel and pop top


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

69 Coronado 25 44 years old


----------



## hanscan (Apr 30, 2008)

1982 Islander Bahama


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

1990 Catalina 42


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

Our Zonder Zorg was built in 1908 of hand-riveted iron.


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

69' Coronado 25


----------



## CharlzO (Nov 12, 2013)

1970 Islander Excalibur 26 myself. Man, 43 years? Seems different to say it out loud...


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

1987 O'day 35


----------



## Jim1985 (Nov 16, 2013)

1983 Cal 39


----------



## ratty (May 17, 2009)

1966 Hinterhoeller HR28


----------



## Pearson796 (Dec 21, 2013)

1976 Pearson 30 hull #796


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

My boat is a 23 year old Catalina 42. The engine has 3500 hours and runs like a new one. The only systems it has that have to wear out on a properly maintained fiberglass boat are the rigging, standing and running, sails, and the canvas. 

Almost everything else can be preserved by good maintenance.


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Which boat? I have a few that range in age from ~25 years old to 6.


----------



## tsell (Dec 9, 2012)

1970 Pearson 26

and about to be the proud owner of my "new" 1969 Tartan 34c


----------



## gbennett (Nov 9, 2001)

Sea Dragon is a 1981 Pearson 36 Cutter (P367) We are owner number four since 2002.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I am amazed that only 10% of boats are less that 15 years old.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, one thing for sure. When you see a boat that has been in production for over twenty years, and boats that are still in great shape at 20, 25, 30 and 35 years of age, you know that the people that built them did something right.


----------



## dew12 (Jan 3, 2014)

1954 32ft classic wooden sailing yacht.


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

37 years and counting!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Very impressing the number of voters and very impressive the results:

If we consider a boat with more than 15 years old than 89.1% of the ones that voted have old boats.

That also explains the very conservative general outlook of this forum regarding boat design.

I wonder if the other sail forums have a similar composition regarding the members and the age of their boats? Does anybody know if something similar have been made on the "Cruisers Forum" or in "Sailing Anarchy" ?


----------



## grnrngr (Oct 8, 2014)

1980 us 25


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Cool good to see a US Yacht hit the poll...

I just sold a 32 year old boat (Capri 25), and bought a different 32 year old boat (S2 7.9) that's good cause I can't vote again


----------



## bblument (Oct 22, 2012)

1972 Pearson 26


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

1)2003 grady white
2)2012 Wooldridge Alaskan
3) 2000 Sears jonboat


----------



## drosymor (Aug 6, 2014)

1979 Freedom 40


----------



## getwet (Apr 12, 2012)

1. 1984 Hobie 16'
2. 1987 Hobie Holder
3. 1979 Catalina 22'


----------



## __floater__ (Nov 14, 2014)

My sloop is 33 years old, however, my tender is only 3 years old


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

__floater__ said:


> My sloop is 33 years old, however, my tender is only 3 years old


I wouldn't trust the tender it aint broke in yet if I wuz u?


----------



## Pegu club (Jun 10, 2012)

1975 Bristol corsair.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

New ones even older than the last one launched In 1966


----------



## MysticWind (Sep 27, 2003)

31 years old according to the HIN number. Just registered my 1984 Hunter 25.5 as an antique vessel in Florida.


----------



## menshovoleg (Sep 27, 2014)

1982 Moody 36


----------



## CS Cruiser (Dec 5, 2011)

1979 cs-36t


----------



## bfloyd4445 (Sep 29, 2013)

newhaul said:


> New ones even older than the last one launched In 1966


did they make boats back then?


----------



## captain jack (May 5, 2013)

my cal 27 is 43 years old and my sailing dinghy is 40 years old. i'm 45. just threw that in there for giggles. lol.


----------



## radly53 (Dec 25, 2006)

Bristol 29.9 1977 with most major system new or upgraded in in the past few years, boats in Maine age well because well because the seasons are short


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

1974 Discovery 32 Sloop


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

bfloyd4445 said:


> did they make boats back then?


Its a Spencer s42 hull 7 and that was when they still made boats well :laugher


----------



## r1200gs_chris (Aug 23, 2013)

1978 Mirage 27. 36 years old. 2 years younger than me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sailsteady (May 22, 2001)

1985 Ticon 30. Thanks Halsey for a quality pocket cruiser!!!


----------



## hsi88 (May 26, 2015)

Although this poll has been there a while and some 20+ boats have now become 30+ boats, I'm surprised to see that most boats are not marked as over 30+ years old. Look through the replies and its 1980's and earlier you mostly see. Perhaps when people see 20+ and their boat falls within that range, they just mark that category without noticing the 30+ selection of which their boat also qualifies. In my marina near Baltimore and Annapolis, 30+ year old boats are the norm. There are almost no boats built in the 2000's.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

2013 Outbound 46. 2017 carbon fiber skiff. First time in my whole life had anything new. Wanted to do it once in my life before swallowing the anchor.


----------



## Mysticwind1 (Jul 4, 2016)

I know this is a little late, however I have a 1984 Hunter 25.5.


----------

